# Java Programming > Java Programming >  What approach would you take to ensure a successful transition of a backend engine fr

## Coreycoder

My interview question was like this:

Develop a test strategy for the desktop application considering the transition from a legacy technology stack to a Java stack for the backend engine. Ensure that the client application continues to communicate with the backend engine for business logic and data rendering.

Can you please suggest a more effective test strategy for this case, since my answer was evidently unsatisfactory?

In light of the backend engine being migrated, it is necessary to carry out all of the system test cases and automation scripts.

They anticipated the potential risks and their respective plans for resolution.

----------

